# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ظرفیت مازاد شرایطش چجوریه؟؟

## arash35

سلام

این ظرفیت مازادی که رشته های پزشکی دارن کسی میدونه شرایطش چجوریه؟؟
من شنیدم اگه کسایی که قبول شن ولی نرن اینایی که ظرفیت مازادن میتونن برن...
پس یعنی اینا رو نزنیم دیگه؟... لاقل رشته های پایین ترو از دس ندیم

اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه. ممنون  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## artim

> سلام
> 
> این ظرفیت مازادی که رشته های پزشکی دارن کسی میدونه شرایطش چجوریه؟؟
> من شنیدم اگه کسایی که قبول شن ولی نرن اینایی که ظرفیت مازادن میتونن برن...
> پس یعنی اینا رو نزنیم دیگه؟... لاقل رشته های پایین ترو از دس ندیم
> 
> اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه. ممنون


ظرفیت مازاد سهیه اش مثل پردیس سال حدود 20 تومنه
رتبه ام تقریبا در حد پردیس میشه

----------


## arash35

خوب به نظر شما من اینا رو بزنم؟
چون من فقط سراسری ها رو میخوام بزنم ولی آخرش دو سه تا هم پزشکی پردیس میزنم که اگه سراسری نشده اینا رو برم
ببخشید تو کجای دفترچه درباره ظرفیت مازاد نوشته؟؟

----------


## artim

> خوب به نظر شما من اینا رو بزنم؟
> چون من فقط سراسری ها رو میخوام بزنم ولی آخرش دو سه تا هم پزشکی پردیس میزنم که اگه سراسری نشده اینا رو برم
> ببخشید تو کجای دفترچه درباره ظرفیت مازاد نوشته؟؟


توضیحات قیل کد رشته ها
بله خوبه.

----------


## arash35

> توضیحات قیل کد رشته ها
> بله خوبه.


تو اون تاپیک دیگه که گفتن حتما باید جزو 10 تای اول باشه راسته؟؟؟
اینجوری که نمیشه!!!

----------


## artim

> تو اون تاپیک دیگه که گفتن حتما باید جزو 10 تای اول باشه راسته؟؟؟
> اینجوری که نمیشه!!!


کی گفته؟
متن دفترچه اس؟

----------


## arash35

> کی گفته؟
> متن دفترچه اس؟


تو تاپیک زیر استارتر نوشته من نمیدونم راسته یا نه...
| + | توضیح در مورد پردیس بین الملل و ظرفیت مازاد |+|

از خود سازمان بپرسیم بهتر نیس؟؟

----------


## khaan

> تو اون تاپیک دیگه که گفتن حتما باید جزو 10 تای اول باشه راسته؟؟؟
> اینجوری که نمیشه!!!


نه اینطوری نیست. من خودم انتخاب سی و چندمم ظرفیت مازاد زدم.

----------


## artim

> تو تاپیک زیر استارتر نوشته من نمیدونم راسته یا نه...
> | + | توضیح در مورد پردیس بین الملل و ظرفیت مازاد |+|
> 
> از خود سازمان بپرسیم بهتر نیس؟؟


نه تو دفتزچه نیست 
اولویتی نداره

----------


## arash35

> نه تو دفتزچه نیست 
> اولویتی نداره


باشه ممنون
حالا من فردا از سازمان سنجش هم میپرسم

----------


## ilam.badshans

این ظرفیت مازادکجاراجع بهش نوشته که مث بین الملل شهریه میگیره؟

----------


## artim

> این ظرفیت مازادکجاراجع بهش نوشته که مث بین الملل شهریه میگیره؟


تو دفترچه

----------


## ilam.badshans

صفحه چند؟

----------


## ilam.badshans

صفحه چنددفترچه نوشته؟توروخداجواب بدین

----------


## artim

> صفحه چنددفترچه نوشته؟توروخداجواب بدین


قبل کد رشته ها دیگه
بشین یه دور دفترچه رو بخون وگرنه ضرر میکنی

----------


## ilam.badshans

خب سفحشوبگو

----------


## ilam.badshans

صفحه

----------


## ilam.badshans

توروخداجواب بدین

----------


## m.1374

> توروخداجواب بدین


139

----------


## ilam.badshans

مرسی
شهریشون چقده؟

----------


## artim

> مرسی
> شهریشون چقده؟


اندازه پردیس سالی 20 تا

----------


## ilam.badshans

خداازشون نگذره حق این دانش اموزای مستعدومیگیرن

----------


## KowsarDDC

*فک کنم هزینه ش بیشتر باشه چون پذیرش بصورت مازاد رو سازمان سنجش به خود دانشگاه مربوط داده*

----------


## artim

> *فک کنم هزینه ش بیشتر باشه چون پذیرش بصورت مازاد رو سازمان سنجش به خود دانشگاه مربوط داده*


نه پذیرش اط طریق سنجش بر اساس ظرفیت هست

----------


## Alfredo

> *فک کنم هزینه ش بیشتر باشه چون پذیرش بصورت مازاد رو سازمان سنجش به خود دانشگاه مربوط داده*


ظرفیت مازاد همون بین الملله قبله که صرفا به خاظر پردیس نبودن بعضی دانشگاه ها اسمش عوض شده.هیچ فرقی ندارن

----------


## ammir

دوستان یه سوال این پردیس یا ظرفیت مازاد بزنیم و قبول شیم اما نریم محرومیت داره ؟

----------


## arash35

> ظرفیت مازاد همون بین الملله قبله که صرفا به خاظر پردیس نبودن بعضی دانشگاه ها اسمش عوض شده.هیچ فرقی ندارن


دقیقا
فقط من پرسیدم مثل اینکه هزینه هاش یکم از پردیس ارزون تره

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> 
> این ظرفیت مازادی که رشته های پزشکی دارن کسی میدونه شرایطش چجوریه؟؟
> من شنیدم اگه کسایی که قبول شن ولی نرن اینایی که ظرفیت مازادن میتونن برن...
> پس یعنی اینا رو نزنیم دیگه؟... لاقل رشته های پایین ترو از دس ندیم
> 
> اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لطفا راهنمایی کنه. ممنون




اطلاعات دقیق در مورد مازاد دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی *اینجا
*نشد کپی پیست کنم*
*

----------

